# outside run



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Dog runs have very negative connotations to me, as it is the norm out here to get a dog and retire them to a dog run once the novelty wears off (and the carpet stains set in). My Spoo has free run of the front yard or she's inside with us. I could never put her in a run, she'd be so sad. Poodles want to be inside and under your feet. The only time she enjoys being outside is when she's at my parents' house and their Silky is outside with her. Otherwise, she wants to be under my feet and in my way.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I know a lady who keeps her dogs (toy, corgi) in her master bathroom when she's not at home (working, running errands), and instead of worrying about how long she'll be gone and if the dogs can hold it all day, she added a dog run that is accessed from her bathroom. The dogs can hang out inside a roomy, and safe area during the day, and go out and potty or run up and down if they chose. I believe the run runs along the side of the house and is around 4 feet tall? I did not look at it closely but it is wire with small meshing.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Dog runs can be very nice. It's something I consider all the time with all the dogs I have living here. 

I think it would depend on your home. My ex-father in law had one for his Jack Russell and it was pretty low cost as he used steel posts and wire mesh. He used gravel for a section of it for him to potty. This also reduces the dirt and grass.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

We have a dog pen...which has pea gravel in it. It is used exclusively for eliminating. It runs the entire length of the side of our house plus about 20 ft more. They go do their business...and then they peer in the door.

Not with us...then no way in He.. they are staying out in that run.


----------

